# Fact or fiction?



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Someone told me if a doe has a big udder before birth, means more bucklings because bucklings need more milk. And truth to this?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Interesting, I've never heard that before. In my opinion though, it's just an old wives' tale.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Interesting, I've never heard that before. In my opinion though, it's just an old wives' tale.


I'm thinking the same thing but had to ask lol. I hope it's not true because I have a doe that is getting big and she still has just under a month to go. If it turns out to be true then omg she's full of boys


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Post a pic


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

I’ve never heard that before but I hope it’s not true lol. I’ve got a FF doe who has bagged up quite a bit and she’s supposed to have about a month left. I hope she has a least one little doe in there for me


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Post a pic


It looks a lot bigger in person lol


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

double j said:


> It looks a lot bigger in person lol
> View attachment 218016
> View attachment 218017


Before pic


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nope. I just had a doe that 2 years in a row had buck/doe twins and last year her udder was huge and this year it wasnt. She will gain her capacity the next couple weeks but a doe's capacity is based on her genetics and feed management.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Nope. I just had a doe that 2 years in a row had buck/doe twins and last year her udder was huge and this year it wasnt. She will gain her capacity the next couple weeks but a doe's capacity is based on her genetics and feed management.


Good to hear


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m going to call false on that and agree more with jubillee on what she said. Although I have, over the years, had some that didn’t have much of a udder before kidding and ended up having a single, but didn’t seem to matter what the sex was. BUT I have also had a ton that had singles and make nice big udders as well, just never super tiny with more then 1 kid. So not something I would consider a good indication on how many a doe will have, probably because genetics is the biggest player in size


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## favorite goat Pam (Feb 19, 2021)

I have heard of this but I don't ussually follow it. Her utter will be bigger with twin boys than twin girls a month into lactation easpecially if your not milking her.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

favorite goat Pam said:


> I have heard of this but I don't ussually follow it. Her utter will be bigger with twin boys than twin girls a month into lactation easpecially if your not milking her.


Glad to hear that I'm not the only one that heard this lol.


----------

